# Kettle Bells



## frocher (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone else use them?


----------



## midge (Jun 11, 2008)

I personally love my kettle bell. It's great for almost any part of your body. It's easy to use and can save your workout if you don't have time for the gym.


----------

